# Frigidaire Ultraquiet Iii



## mchard (Mar 21, 2008)

Hello

I have had a Frigidaire Ultraquiet III dishwasher for about 4 years and up until now it has been a great machine. But now it will run its complete cycle and will get right before the dry cyle and stop it will continue to run in that place until we manually advance it to the dry cycle. I replaced the timer thinking that was the problem, but I installed the new timer and it does the same thing. It must be a communication problem between the timer and the cycle prior to the dry cycle. I'm about to give up.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,



> Frigidaire Ultraquiet III dishwasher


These are just names and not a model#.
http://www.applianceaid.com/model.html Some model# helps.



> But now it will run its complete cycle and will get right before the dry cyle and stop it will continue to run in that place until we manually advance it to the dry cycle.


Exact same place each time?

jeff.


----------



## mchard (Mar 21, 2008)

exact same spot. it can't be a timer issue.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Model#?

jeff.


----------



## mchard (Mar 21, 2008)

Model # Fdb750rcs0

Thanks For The Help.

Marty


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> But now it will run its complete cycle and will get right before the dry cyle and stop it will continue to run in that place until we manually advance it to the dry cycle





> Fdb750rcs0


Shows a temp boost wash and temp boost rince in the timer motor circuit.

Looks like orange to Yellow one, can try joining the wires together to bypass the stat as a test.

http://www.frigidaire.com/support/ResultsPage.asp?strModel=Fdb750rcs0&User=&Search=Search ( wire diagram ).

jeff.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I can't help you with your dishwasher but I have a frigidaire dishwasher for 4 years now and I have had to fix it 2 times. 
When I fixed it the first time, the guy that came over told me that frigidaire is not known to make really reliable dishwashers. They are pretty cheap he said.

This is the third time that mine has broken down, the panel doesnt seem to be working at all, and I am trashing it because I am not spending any more money on such a cheap product.

So I have gone to Miele this time, double the price but hopefully more reliable.


----------



## mchard (Mar 21, 2008)

Jeff-

what will this bypass? Am I just skipping this part of the cycle to see if this is where my problem is? It's been a few years since I've had elementary electronics. Please correct me, but if I connect the orange and yellow and bypass the temp boost rince/wash and the cycle advances onto the dry cycle then my problem would be......thermostat/heating element? But for sure I know my problem is not the timer? Thanks again for the help.


----------



## mchard (Mar 21, 2008)

Jeff-
Looking at the cycle chart. It stays running right at the end of the 4th rinse. When a manually advance it through the 4th rinse, then you hear the system drain through the sink and the drying cycle starts. 
marty


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> what will this bypass?


**Looks like orange to Yellow one, can try joining the wires together to bypass the stat as a test.**

The rince temp boost thermostat.



> Am I just skipping this part of the cycle to see if this is where my problem is?


Skipping the thermostat yes.



> but if I connect the orange and yellow and bypass the temp boost rince/wash and the cycle advances onto the dry cycle then my problem would be......thermostat/heating element?


Yes.....but since the boost seems to work ok in the wash the thermostat would be more suspect than the heating element but checking the heating element is still a good idea.

jeff.


----------



## ggoodall (Mar 24, 2008)

*Timer sticks*

My Ultraquiet III (model FDB750RCC0) sticks at two different places in the cycle. If I manually advance the knob one click at each point it will continue on with the cycle. Does this indicate a bad timer or something else?


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

ggoodall said:


> My Ultraquiet III (model FDB750RCC0) sticks at two different places in the cycle. If I manually advance the knob one click at each point it will continue on with the cycle. Does this indicate a bad timer or something else?


Hi,

Might have been better to start a new thread!?




> If I manually advance the knob one click at each point it will continue on with the cycle. Does this indicate a bad timer or something else?


No power ( tested with volt meter ) to the timer motor during one of the sticking modes is something else, power to the timer motor at one of these sticking modes = bad timer.

jeff.


----------



## mchard (Mar 21, 2008)

Alright Jeff,

Now what do we have? I put the orange and yellow together and ran it. It worked! What does that mean? My wash thermostat is bad? I wish I would have done this before I spent $100 on a new timer.

Thanks,

Marty


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> I put the orange and yellow together and ran it. It worked! What does that mean? My wash thermostat is bad?


Since the wash one works but the rince didn't and we had to bypass the rince thermostat, the rince one would indicate to be bad.



> I wish I would have done this before I spent $100 on a new timer.


I am glad to see we are getting somewhere with the d/w 

jeff.


----------



## mchard (Mar 21, 2008)

okay, I'll order a new rinse thermostat tonight. But which one is that? The part #154290204 or #154227808. I'm assuming the latter. Can I order the part through one of the links under your name? I really appreicate all of your help. One more question. Can I run the dishwasher wired as is? or will that hurt the machine?

Thanks again.
Marty


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> Can I run the dishwasher wired as is? or will that hurt the machine?


Yes. No.



> But which one is that? The part #154290204 or #154227808


Many Frigidaire parts have a part# printed right on the part, might be written on the stat.

154227808 appears right.









Part Link> Thermostat, temp boost - 154227808

jeff.


----------



## mchard (Mar 21, 2008)

okay...next dumb question. where does the thermostat go. The manual doesn't show the location of them. Am I going to have to pull out the machine? Can I get at it from inside or underneath? I have looked all around for that thermostat and I can't find it.

Thanks for all your help. I'll let you know on Thursday if it works. 

Marty


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Should be behind the lower kick panals up underneath and clamped to the liner or lump body so it can sense the water temp in the d/w.

EG only!
#29










jeff.


----------

